# How happy are you with your 5D Mark IV?



## dolina (Oct 18, 2017)

How happy are you with your 5D Mark IV?


----------



## michele2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

I am not happy at all as I can't use my two third party lenses without getting those consecutive rings from center to the edges.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 19, 2017)

michele2017 said:


> I am not happy at all as I can't use my two third party lenses without getting those consecutive rings from center to the edges.




Search in the menu for _Digital Lens Optimizer_ and deactivate it. It only works for Canon lenses.


----------



## cpsico (Oct 19, 2017)

I love mine, it's hands down the most well rounded 5d ever made.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2017)

Now own two 5D4's and 7 5D3's for business purposes...

Wouldn't say I'm happy or sad... just another camera body. Is it better than a 5D3, yes. Is it worth the upgrade, not really.


----------



## Macoose (Oct 19, 2017)

I upgraded to FF with mine in July after owning the 7D2 and could not be happier. The ISO performance is so much better than APS-C. 
Other than my self-induced disaster when I turned off the Peripheral Illumination Correction, (see my thread in Tech Support), every thing is exceeding my expectations. I thought those lens corrections applied only to jpeg and not raw. Now I know better.

Macoose


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2017)

Macoose said:


> I upgraded to FF with mine in July after owning the 7D2 and could not be happier. The ISO performance is so much better than APS-C.
> Other than my self-induced disaster when I turned off the Peripheral Illumination Correction, (see my thread in Tech Support), every thing is exceeding my expectations. I thought those lens corrections applied only to jpeg and not raw. Now I know better.
> 
> Macoose



Just checked your thread. I missed where you said that the peripheral illumination correction is applied to RAW. Is that so in camera?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 19, 2017)

I got mine two and a half weeks ago and have not taken one picture yet. However I assume I will love it. At least I hope so because I traded in my 5D3 and 1D4 and this is now my only camera body. (I also have the original M, but that is just to use as a point and shoot).


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm very pleased I upgraded my Mk3, was it worth it, I think so, full touch screen, AF for video is awesome, F8 focus points, the AF in low light pisses the Mk3, sharp as sharp can be! The new button is great for AF modes, and more... Side by side with my 1DX2 the Mk4 has features that will leave you scratching your head with the 1DX2, oh and remote shooting with a smartphone is very cool, I often grab the odd image direct to my S8, edit with LR mobile and post online anywhere! Now you can't do that with a Mk3.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Oct 19, 2017)

Overall I am absolutely delighted with my 5D mark 4, although at £3,350 I still feel the price is too high.
Apart from the 30 megapixel sensor the published features are nothing remarkable - 7fps is not much better than my 5D mark 3, and I never use the touch screen, GPS or wifi. However the improvement in image quality when compared with the 5D mark 3 is significant. I think this is largely due to the fact that the focussing is more precise, and for the first time I am able to see what some of my more expensive lenses can do. The higher resolution sensor may also be a contributing factor.
If we were to wind the clock back one year to when I was trying to decide whether to buy a 5D mark 4, despite the negative reviews, having used the camera for 6 months I would not hesitate. I would upgrade immediately and worry about luxuries such as food, clothing, lighting and heating later.


----------



## vignes (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the 5D4 and D500
the 5D4 is paired with the 24-70mm F4 IS most of the time
the D500 is paired with AFS 17-55mm F2.8 most of the time

I'm always picking the 5D4 combo more than the D500. so much so, i even bought the original battery grip for the 5D4.

I find the 5D4 is easier to use and more convenient. I like the output. I'm not a Caucasian and the darker skin tones/shades on the 5D4 looks more realistic than the D500. the LV AF is excellent. would have been great if Canon integrates the Canon external EVF via 5D4 hot shoe so that I can use it in LV/mirror-less mode. I do find that I need to turn the exposure down sometimes and found the AF tracking a bit more sensitive. I turn it down down to and have better results.
I've setup wireless transfer/integration with my MAC over my access point. once in my house. everything is connected and file transfer, remote control, camera management i.e. updates all works. the D500 is a great camera too...speedy but Nikon is so backwards in other areas. A lot people cry about Canon lack of innovation but Canon's features are current to today's needs. Human Machine interface and connectivity is everything today.

I see 5D4 as a transition to mirror-less platform for Canon. the LV DPAF kind of gives us a taste and experience on how the future Canon MILC would be. Nikon LV AF on the D500 is??? not sure how the Nikon version of their future MILC FF would be?

Yes, i'm quite happy with 5D4.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2017)

I like the 5DIV. Its signal to noise is excellent as are the speed and accuracy of its AF, and it is easy to handle. As my shots are often resolution limited, I would have liked the absence of an AA-filter to squeeze out a bit more resolution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I like the 5DIV. Its signal to noise is excellent as are the speed and accuracy of its AF, and it is easy to handle. As my shots are often resolution limited, I would have liked the absence of an AA-filter to squeeze out a bit more resolution.



My images seem a bit grainy but its likely because I often check them at 1:1, particularly when applying NR and sharpening. Dropping the AA filter would have been nice. I've found that I like the higher resolution from my cheap SL2, and find myself using it more and more.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 19, 2017)

I am very unhappy because I don't have one


----------



## Jopa (Oct 19, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Is it worth the upgrade, not really.



I know why. Because it can't shoot 120 film which you love


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 20, 2017)

Loving it. Oddly, it's the things I didn't think were important that ended up being the biggest 'improvement' over the 6D and 5D3 I had earlier. The touch screen is so well done - fast responsive and easy to use. I review and cull half my images on the camera now before I even download to PC. 

The dpaf/live view mode is great for certain shots with the ability to touch screen focus.

Add to that the sensor improvements, better AF, and just lots of little things that make it a great camera to use. 

I'm very happy and for once im not thinking about what I want next, or feeling any gear envy about other cameras.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> I'm very pleased I upgraded my Mk3, was it worth it, I think so, full touch screen, AF for video is awesome, F8 focus points, the AF in low light pisses the Mk3, sharp as sharp can be! The new button is great for AF modes, and more... Side by side with my 1DX2 the Mk4 has features that will leave you scratching your head with the 1DX2, oh and remote shooting with a smartphone is very cool, I often grab the odd image direct to my S8, edit with LR mobile and post online anywhere! Now you can't do that with a Mk3.



Really? What is it that would be good on the 1DXII?

sek


----------



## pwp (Oct 20, 2017)

Mine was an upgrade from a worn out 5DIII on its third shutter. I'm loving the 5DIV and see it as a very handy upgrade over the MkIII. What works for me is superior AF, touch screen, improved DR, cleaner high iso files, way more detail and less noise in the shadows and overall plain better looking files. With the 5 Series I have found a significantly shorter working life than 1 Series, which you would expect. My 5D's tend to need a new shutter on average every 130,000 clicks whereas 1-Series may never break, or like my 1DX needed a new shutter at just over 500,000. 

I sometimes wonder if I'd be better off with two 1-Series bodies, but I've got a big soft spot for the 5 Series bodies. One feature I have used far more than I expected is the Silent Shutter in the 5DIII & IV. Brilliant.

-pw


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very pleased I upgraded my Mk3, was it worth it, I think so, full touch screen, AF for video is awesome, F8 focus points, the AF in low light pisses the Mk3, sharp as sharp can be! The new button is great for AF modes, and more... Side by side with my 1DX2 the Mk4 has features that will leave you scratching your head with the 1DX2, oh and remote shooting with a smartphone is very cool, I often grab the odd image direct to my S8, edit with LR mobile and post online anywhere! Now you can't do that with a Mk3.
> ...



I'd like the extra button, it's well located and useful, touchscreen is VERY limited, not just in the UI but video also! Otherwise yes, perhaps not so much, if I am to keep one, the 1DX2 stays, it's a ripper of a beast!

Oh and as said above, the shutter on the 1DX2 is like my .22LR! The 5D4s shutter is like silk, perhaps Canon could have made the 1DX just a smidge quieter, just enough to have left a few subjects in the wilderness after the first shot


----------



## notapro (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm very pleased with my 5D Mark IV. What I've noticed most is what pwp mentions earlier in this thread--the lower noise in the shadows.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I like the 5DIV. Its signal to noise is excellent as are the speed and accuracy of its AF, and it is easy to handle. As my shots are often resolution limited, I would have liked the absence of an AA-filter to squeeze out a bit more resolution.



Sums up how I feel. I wouldn't consider the vast majority of my shots to be resolution-limited, but there are times I wish I had a bit more resolving power given the camera's 30MP. That said, there are other issues the 5D3 "had" that were fixed with the 5D4 that make the latter generally more fun to shoot with, and I also enjoy a higher hit rate on the AF which is great. So you can put me in the "happy with it" category.

On those shoots where high resolution or sharpness is the priority, I go for the 5DSR instead.


----------



## dadohead (Oct 21, 2017)

I love mine, and I've owned a 5DII and a 5DIII. As others have said, it's more the whole than the sum of the parts. 25% resolution increase puts me right at the sweet spot. My work doesn't really cry out for much more. Small but significant sensor improvements; the great touch screen is especially handy in the studio or using live view; small but significant improvements to the handling; improved AF and metering; better battery life and the focus drive motor seems a little more robust with larger lenses. After a month or two with the camera I really feel like I won't be upgrading anytime soon, and that's a first for me! I can't think of a single box it doesn't check, and I couldn't say the same for the 5DIII. Definitely worth the expense.


----------



## xps (Oct 27, 2017)

pleased, but the AA filter limits sharpness. Fast and relyable, but to expensive.
And offers an very good IQ, after I let it be calibrated with my three longer prime lenses.

Sill waiting on an 5DSR MP-body with the 5DIV sensor and AF - for birding


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 27, 2017)

xps said:


> Sill waiting on an 5DSR MP-body with the 5DIV sensor and AF - for birding



Ouch....... I believe the 5DSR II is gone be all but the 5Dm4 sensor.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Oct 27, 2017)

Very trustworthy all around performer from the beach to fireworks. Touch screen is very handy for certain shots. I can carry it all day. unlike the brick which is now restricted to half days due to my agin carcass.


----------



## tiltshift (Oct 27, 2017)

A few little tweaks and I would be thrilled. I had a 5DIII and a7RII and replaced the 5DIII. I have learned to love the tilt screen on the a7 alot as well as IBIS. but I have taken great images with both cameras and the GPS is one of those features that I never thought I'd care about that I like to have now. no one camera has it all I guess.


----------

